# North Shore Rack



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone have one? Is it worth the price?

I'm curious how secure it holds the bikes seeing that the bottom wheel is just held by what looks to be a small cord.

Has anyone found a bike that won't fit (mountain bike that is)?

http://www.northshoreracks.com/


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

My freinds and the guys i ride with use a 4 bike NS rack.

We all love it and call it the gucci rack because no one else at the park has one.

it works perfect; its darn stout and sturdy.

Quite heavy, but thats where the strength comes from.
pull the cord tight and you're fine. The majority of the rack's "holding" comes from the 4 prongs that go around the headtube and the fork crown. These are what keep the bike secure for the most part and they work good.

wide bars arn't a problem but wide pedals can somtimes cause issue, nothing that a little readjustment doesn't ever fix. if you have custom fork stanchion bumbers those can somtimes get in the way of fitting crown and headtube between the prongs.

other than that, great rack.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Jared5755 said:


> Anyone have one? Is it worth the price?
> 
> I'm curious how secure it holds the bikes seeing that the bottom wheel is just held by what looks to be a small cord.
> 
> ...


I have one. They are very much worth the price. They are super secure, the cord just holds the bike in while all the weight and security is on the fork crown up higher. I have a NSR-4 that I use for weekend trips and shuttling. It takes big bikes, trail bikes and Dirt Jumpers all without problem.

There are two issues worth noting:
1. Lighter bikes can sometimes bump out of the top on really bumpy roads. (I drive around various roads on Moab a lot getting to trail heads and I drive them too fast at times in my FJ  ) It is easily fixed by using a strap of bungy cord in those situations.
2. Over time your fork crown can get wear marks. I have had my NSR-4 for about 2 years and the crown on a Boxxer that has been used constantly during that time has significant wear marks. My Fox40 crown is showing similar wear (but much less as it has only been riding in the rack for the past 6 months). I shuttle a lot on dirt roads (30 days of DH between new years and Memorial Day).

There isn't a better option out there for 4 or more bikes (other than the back of a pick-up).


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I have one and I really like it. Super easy to load bikes and it holds everything from XC to heavy DH rigs. Maybe the only downside I can see is you cannot run a front fender and the rack is a bit akward to store in the garage when you are not using it. On the flipside, it is very well built and you def. get what you are paying for. I highly recommend them.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

My buddy has a 6 bike rack and we've had up to 6 full-suspension bikes on it. Definitely a solid design and haven't had issues with bikes coming off or anything. The string just has to keep back wheel from bouncing around. The rest of bike and the weight is held by the fork.

Wow, just saw pricing. If you know anyone that does metal work you can probably get something made for a lot less. Also, my buddy had to wait over half a year to get his rack. So make sure they have it in stock unless u're willing to wait a long time.


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got the 6 bike for myself and it's awesome. The new retention system for the rear wheel is just a chord, but all it really does is hold the rear wheel stationary. The bonus there is that if you somehow break a chord you can just replace it, there are no custom plastic pieces. It's heavy (70 lbs or so), but I can load 6 bikes in less space than my buddy's 4 bike rack, and you can still see the tail lights on my Tacoma. I can even tilt it down, loaded, to pop down the tail gate.

A friend has one that we've been using for shuttling for the last couple of years, it works great (and it's the reason I got mine). If you have the scratch, there is no better option.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

JMUSuperman said:


> and you can still see the tail lights on my Tacoma.


I almost got taken out on a trip to Moab w/ a Thule t2 on the back of my Jeep. After a verbal altercation I came to the realization that my brake lights were hard to see. I now run a North Shore 4 bike and love it. I can get into the back of my Grand Cherokee w/o removing bikes and ground clearance is not a problem.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Just ordered the 4 bike rack. Luckily it's in stock so I should have it soon.


----------



## ratmfreak99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Any new updates? How about with road bikes? Or bmx?


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

ratmfreak99 said:


> Any new updates? How about with road bikes? Or bmx?


I've been using this since I bought it back in 2010. Great rack.

I've never tried anything but mtb. I seriously doubt a road bike or bmx would work. You'd need to use a bunch of bungees or something. It wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my buddy has one....they are real nice.....but later in the day after being tired it sucks lifting a bike over your head and on to rack....for that reason alone it is Thule T-1


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my buddy has one....they are real nice.....but later in the day after being tired it sucks lifting a bike over your head and on to rack....for that reason alone it is Thule T-1


There's a trick or technique that makes loading a bike on this rack easier. Grab the fork low on the lowers with right hand and as close to the BB area seat stay with the left hand and lift and load.
It's best to load bike starting left to right also and take them off in reverse order. I like my rack a lot and it's the only way I can carry 4 bikes.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

blcman said:


> There's a trick or technique that makes loading a bike on this rack easier. Grab the fork low on the lowers with right hand and as close to the BB area seat stay with the left hand and lift and load.
> It's best to load bike starting left to right also and take them off in reverse order. I like my rack a lot and it's the only way I can carry 4 bikes.


That's funny, I developed the same exact technique. It's really not difficult once you're used to it.

Plus with the bike up high, you get to prominently display your rig to everyone as you're headed to the trail


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's a similar rack that carries bikes vertically like the NS rack, but uses a basket for the front wheel instead of the fork crown "prong". This solves a couple issues - no scratches on the fork crown, and you can carry other types of bikes like road bikes. OTOH, it doesn't work for certain bikes where the NS would (like fat bikes). Saw this on ridemonkey a while back. Never used it or seen one in person myself, but it looks sweet.

One more shuttle rack option. | Ridemonkey.com
https://www.facebook.com/ReconRacks/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blcman said:


> There's a trick or technique that makes loading a bike on this rack easier. Grab the fork low on the lowers with right hand and as close to the BB area seat stay with the left hand and lift and load.
> It's best to load bike starting left to right also and take them off in reverse order. I like my rack a lot and it's the only way I can carry 4 bikes.


I am too worried about holding and drinking my beer


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I am too worried about holding and drinking my beer


You shouldn't drink when riding your bike. Do it afterwards.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blcman said:


> You shouldn't drink when riding your bike. Do it afterwards.


swashbuckler !!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

zzsean , I drive them too fast at times in my FJ  ) It is easily fixed by using a strap of bungy cord in those situations.[/QUOTE]

Ffffffjayyyyy cruisssssserrrrr!!!!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I love mine. Just drove from San Jose to Whistler and back. 6 bikes on there, no problem. I'll never get rid of mine. It'll last a lifetime.


----------



## prolite77 (Jun 2, 2012)

Shore racks are awesome. Heavy as ****, won't let you down. Never tried road bikes, but BMX bikes are do-able. Flip the bike around and slide the cross-bar into the prongs where the fork crown usually goes. I'm too cheap to buy one, so I made my own. Not as well engineered as the North-Shore boys, doesn't fold down, wobbles around in the hitch a bit, but really burly and 4 DH bikes can't break it. Plus it lives on the back of a Suburban with a bunch of off-road crap on it. High ground clearance is nice too. Price is worth it for a genuine North-Shore rack. People ask about mine i tell them to buy one!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

jimw said:


> Here's a similar rack that carries bikes vertically like the NS rack, but uses a basket for the front wheel instead of the fork crown "prong". This solves a couple issues - no scratches on the fork crown, and you can carry other types of bikes like road bikes. OTOH, it doesn't work for certain bikes where the NS would (like fat bikes). Saw this on ridemonkey a while back. Never used it or seen one in person myself, but it looks sweet.
> 
> One more shuttle rack option. | Ridemonkey.com
> https://www.facebook.com/ReconRacks/


I have a Recon Rack that was custom made for my Jeep. It features a swing link to allow access to the back of my Jeep when needed and the wheel trays are awesome! No more scratching my bikes from rack rub or banging against other bikes. Cody is also great to deal with and I love supporting the little guys doing rad things.


----------



## spiderman7474 (Jun 1, 2018)

*NSR rack cradle device measurement?*

Can anyone tell me what the total width of the two front claws of the cradle device is? - The front two that fit between the fork crown and the tire. I only have about 2-3/4 inches between my front fork (no suspension) on my bike and curious if it would still fit on an NSR rack. I've seen a picture that it fits Fatbikes without the front suspension but my fork is smaller. Thanks.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*Alta six gpr*

We provide a great alternative to the NS racks, our racks do not contact the frame of your bike and carry road bikes as well. Carry from road bikes to six inch wide tires with specific baskets for best performance.Fully adjustable for handle bar and pedal clearance, clearance for tailgates, back doors on SUVs, and van doors, clearance for offraoding and dips in roads. Pamaper your bikes and keep the resale value high.
Built in Utah, with Military grade standards and design. Converts to different sports and stores your bikes inthe garage on the rack.www.altaracks.com



















































Jared5755 said:


> Anyone have one? Is it worth the price?
> 
> I'm curious how secure it holds the bikes seeing that the bottom wheel is just held by what looks to be a small cord.
> 
> ...


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread dredging an 8 year old thread about a competing rack company in order to promote your racks that look like a copy of another competitor's design (Rekon Racks) including the floor stand, is not a good look. 

It's also not a business practice that would get me to buy something from you.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

twd953 said:


> Thread dredging an 8 year old thread about a competing rack company in order to promote your racks that look like a copy of another competitor's design (Rekon Racks) including the floor stand, is not a good look.
> 
> It's also not a business practice that would get me to buy something from you.


Hello,
Thank you very much for your reply. Our apologies if you see our posting as inappropriate. There was activity as early as three weeks ago on this thread. We saw it as appropriate thread for our product. As far as copying another rack design, we hear you. That's probably what Thule said to Yakima.
Our design is completely different than anything out there. the lean, the position and strapping system, not to mention the adjustability of the bikes while on the rack are something that the competition does not offer. The rack converts to other sports as well. Being a new and small company we utilize the forum to educate the users of this forum about our products. We know we have superior product both in function and capability. Again, greatly appreciate your comment and apologies for sending the wrong signal. We hope to have the opportunity one day to show you our product. We feel that once you see it will be clear that the ALTA SIX GPR is a unique product with details missed on other racks. Wishing you a great remainder of 2018 and hope you get some good rides in.

ALTA RACKS


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Alta Racks said:


> Hello,
> Thank you very much for your reply. Our apologies if you see our posting as inappropriate. There was activity as early as three weeks ago on this thread. We saw it as appropriate thread for our product. As far as copying another rack design, we hear you. That's probably what Thule said to Yakima.
> Our design is completely different than anything out there. the lean, the position and strapping system, not to mention the adjustability of the bikes while on the rack are something that the competition does not offer. The rack converts to other sports as well. Being a new and small company we utilize the forum to educate the users of this forum about our products. We know we have superior product both in function and capability. Again, greatly appreciate your comment and apologies for sending the wrong signal. We hope to have the opportunity one day to show you our product. We feel that once you see it will be clear that the ALTA SIX GPR is a unique product with details missed on other racks. Wishing you a great remainder of 2018 and hope you get some good rides in.
> 
> ALTA RACKS


You saw it as an appropriate thread for your product.

Companies that participate just to sell their product on here are a scourge. Fortunately, not many partake, but can you imagine if Allen, North shore, Thule, Yakima, saris, and all the other ones had accounts just to advertise? That's only about 1/2 the rack companies, and we're just talking racks.

If you have something useful to add, please do so. But if you're just here too sell bike racks made with military grade materials (whatever that means and for whatever reason I could possibly need that) then you won't find much love.

It's a poor look.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Alta Racks said:


> Hello,
> Thank you very much for your reply. Our apologies if you see our posting as inappropriate. There was activity as early as three weeks ago on this thread. We saw it as appropriate thread for our product. As far as copying another rack design, we hear you. That's probably what Thule said to Yakima.
> Our design is completely different than anything out there. the lean, the position and strapping system, not to mention the adjustability of the bikes while on the rack are something that the competition does not offer. The rack converts to other sports as well. Being a new and small company we utilize the forum to educate the users of this forum about our products. We know we have superior product both in function and capability. Again, greatly appreciate your comment and apologies for sending the wrong signal. We hope to have the opportunity one day to show you our product. We feel that once you see it will be clear that the ALTA SIX GPR is a unique product with details missed on other racks. Wishing you a great remainder of 2018 and hope you get some good rides in.
> 
> ALTA RACKS


Thanks for the response. As a new company trying to get your name out there, internet forums are a good place to do so, but has to be approached carefully. I can't speak for anyone buy myself (I'm not employed by MTBR, nor am I a moderator on this forum), but I'd rather see a small new company just post a new thread introducing their product, rather than jump on a competitors thread saying "ours is better."

Some may view posting your own thread as spam, but in general, I think a thread that said, "Hey we're a small company starting out, here's what we offer, here's why it's different, tell us what you think, ask us any questions, or tell us what you want in a rack and we'll get back to you" would be better received.

You'd have to check with MTBR as to what their policies are on manufacturer's posting product information, but from what I've seen, small companies that have a presence on these forums are well received when they are participating to help their customers out with questions, problems, suggestions about their products. Keeping one side marketing pitches to a minimum is also a plus.

Best of luck to you.


----------

